# CERM 11th or 12th?



## kozac (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all.

Starting to study for the test. I found a lot of good information on there already, thank you very much!

The question is if I should get the 12th edition of the CERM or is the 11th just fine? The price is, of course, the difference.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ko. This question is asked all the time. I say if you already have the 11th (even the 10th), keep it. You'll still pass. If you are buying one for the first time, get the latest edition. Good luck.

If it means anything at all, I passed in 04-11 with a 10th edition when the 11th was the most current.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree with pt, if buying for the first time make the investment in the newest version, you will probably be able to resell and cover the cost difference. The resell of a older version is not very much. Given the time and effort that is invested you should not skimp on references, they are what will get you through this, you dont want to go back just because there were some topics not covered.


----------



## kozac (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys... this brings up another question, which I will start a new thread for in the Structural section of the exam, but I will also ask it here:

Should I get the latest available design standards (IBC 2012, AISC 14th and PCI 7th) even though the exam asks for IBC 2009, AISC 13th and PCI 6th ?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 29, 2011)

kozac said:


> Thanks for the input guys... this brings up another question, which I will start a new thread for in the Structural section of the exam, but I will also ask it here:
> 
> Should I get the latest available design standards (IBC 2012, AISC 14th and PCI 7th) even though the exam asks for IBC 2009, AISC 13th and PCI 6th ?


That's an easy one - no. Regardless of the latest edition for any standard, follow the NCEES list of design standards.

http://www.ncees.org/Documents/Public/Exam%20specifications/PE%20Civil/PE%20Civil%20Structural%20Apr%202008_with%201204%20design%20standards.pdf

These are the standards you'll be tested on.


----------



## geo pe (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with Ptatohed, follow NCEES list.. for morning CERM 11th edition is more than enough!


----------

